# Compatible Hydraulic Fluid ?



## bocash3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Howdy

In replacing a bent hydraulic cylinder this week on a BH-76 backhoe (*See my other thread here), I lost a bit of hydraulic fluid. 

I picked up a gallon of *"Coastal AW-32 Hydraulic and Jack Oil."*

My tractor is 6 years old, so out of warranty and I did not want to pay for "genuine Kubota hydraulic fluid." 

Tractor is a L2800 manual shift.

Is this fluid compatible? 

Thanking you in advance, Bo


----------

